# Anyone ever grow Okra?



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I planted some seed in pots to see it would grow. Bag said 1 out 3 germinate. 60 days to mature. Prefer full sun. 
I've never grown it before. My spacing is way off.
How big can they grow in 60 days?
How many okra per plant(avg)?
























3 weeks in








Total of 80 plants.


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

You get many fruits like a pepper or eggplant. I didn't care for the slimy texture so didn't plant it this year


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

How big depends on the variety. Last year mine got to be about four feet. We space the plants a foot or so apart. Picked the first pod today, but there are lots of flowers, so there should be a good bit for the nest month or so.

Not a great producer this far north, but different. We took it to the farmers market where maybe only one person in 15 knew what it was, but half of them snapped it right up.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I had no idea they blossomed! Mine just started 2 days ago. 
View attachment 222613

View attachment 222614


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

Looking good! Enjoy.

Just a few days (4 - 6) from flower to picking size, depending on weather. Keep it picked almost every day because over mature pods do not make for good eats.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

oldforester said:


> Looking good! Enjoy.
> 
> Just a few days (4 - 6) from flower to picking size, depending on weather. Keep it picked almost every day because over mature pods do not make for good eats.


That's right there ^^^

They get very woody and downright inedible if left too long. We've grown them a few times and found very little yield for the plants. I've seen them grown in the South and we just don't have a long enough growing season to get good harvests.

Not that you can not get a few however. Out of eight plants we had enough for one meal of gumbo soup.

Good luck with them though!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Has anyone tried growing Chinese okra? I some at H Mart yesterday. Boy were they big, like the ones in the picture.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











I just looked it up. Chinese okra used to be called luffa. Most women should know what it is, they make luffa sponges out of it. The dried fibers are good for scrubbing the skin. I did not know it could be eaten too.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Yea, I'm from the south and its a staple there. The only problem with okra, especially fried, is that it tastes like snot. It is ok in small quantities in jumbo though...

Good luck!


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

46 days into it. Picking the first piece tomorrow. Lots of blooming now.
View attachment 223196


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Here is an internet search on what you're asking for. I forgot how they will make you itch and after reading this I thought I should point it out!

http://www.almanac.com/plant/okra


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

your plants are looking good, i use to always start mine to early and it wouldn't grow so i also would germinate it 1st then plant when temps stayed warm

I use to grow it every year and love it sliced, battered and fried, good stuff


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Have never grown it myself but love to eat it. My buddy grew it and he said make sure and pick it before it gets too big or they become very fibrous. Great in gumbo and fried.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Have never grown it myself but love to eat it. My buddy grew it and he said make sure and pick it before it gets too big or they become very fibrous. Great in gumbo and fried.


I grew okra once to see how it would work out with my sandy soil. I did get quite a few but I also let some of it get to big. Those were fibrous.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

petronius said:


> I grew okra once to see how it would work out with my sandy soil. I did get quite a few but I also let some of it get to big. Those were fibrous.


I was raised eating lots of lamb/okra in tomatoe sauce. I have eaten it fried, we prefer to simmer in the tomatoe sauce. It does break it down if there large. There's a fine line to tenderize and slimness


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

boomstick said:


> I was raised eating lots of lamb/okra in tomatoe sauce. I have eaten it fried, we prefer to simmer in the tomatoe sauce. It does break it down if there large. There's a fine line to tenderize and slimness


Did your family make bamya?


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

petronius said:


> Did your family make bamya?


Yes sir! That's what us Greeks call it!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

boomstick said:


> Yes sir! That's what us Greeks call it!


My family from the Levant made it too but usually used green beans instead of okra.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

petronius said:


> My family from the Levant made it too but usually used green beans instead of okra.


We ate it often with fosulaca ! 
My dad was from the island of Crete and my mom was from a little village in the mountains. So I tell everyone I'm a Greek hillbilly!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

boomstick said:


> We ate it often with fosulaca !
> My dad was from the island of Crete and my mom was from a little village in the mountains. So I tell everyone I'm a Greek hillbilly!


We sometimes used molokhia, in Cyprus it is molohiya. It gets slimy too. In Morocco, moukhiya is also the name for okra.


----------



## Fried Okra (Nov 12, 2015)

I live in East Central IL and my plants are about 9' tall right now. Have a row 20' long and picked 5 gallons last night. Have canned it, froze it and eaten a lot of it. Best fried, but also like to slice it in half and grill it.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Fried Okra said:


> I live in East Central IL and my plants are about 9' tall right now. Have a row 20' long and picked 5 gallons last night. Have canned it, froze it and eaten a lot of it. Best fried, but also like to slice it in half and grill it.


I wish I would started these a few month earlier! We picked a couple dozen in a weekend. But there still producing blooms and pods. I've harvested 134 so far. But every plant has 2-4 pods going! 
View attachment 227668

View attachment 227669


----------



## el Cazador (Nov 10, 2000)

I've grown okra before. I had very high yield that year. The flowers are beautiful. As others have mentioned though, if you leave them on too long, they become very woody. Once the fruit formed, they grew VERY quickly. Monday they'd be too small to pick, by Tuesday they were too big to eat. Perhaps it was just my experience, but I as much as I like okra, I haven't grown them since.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I started my okra 2 months sooner than last year. Looking forward to my harvest this year. Last years crop was impressive but I think this years will surpass it.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I used to just put the seed in the ground once it got warm enough. More than enough Okra for meals, freezing and canning by the end of the season.
////


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

alex-v said:


> I used to just put the seed in the ground once it got warm enough. More than enough Okra for meals, freezing and canning by the end of the season.
> ////


It might be a week or so before I can get to the garden so I figured to give them a head start. There doing good considering there in the house and only get light a few hours a day.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

My wife's uncle, who lives near W. Monroe, LA, used to grow it when he was younger. He often had little to harvest, the deer used to tear it up. It would seem that those southern deer love the stuff.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

DecoySlayer said:


> My wife's uncle, who lives near W. Monroe, LA, used to grow it when he was younger. He often had little to harvest, the deer used to tear it up. It would seem that those southern deer love the stuff.


The plant is beautiful and flower that blooms into the pod is nothing like I've ever seen. Last year was my first time growing them. I prefer them simmered on tomato sauce with a lamb shank of leg of lamb!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

boomstick said:


> We ate it often with fosulaca !
> My dad was from the island of Crete and my mom was from a little village in the mountains. So I tell everyone I'm a Greek hillbilly!


Not to hijack the thread but I am planning a trip to Greece soon. Where should I go? I would like to stay around the coastal small towns and mountains.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Not to hijack the thread but I am planning a trip to Greece soon. Where should I go? I would like to stay around the coastal small towns and mountains.


I personally wouldn't go right now with all the immigration issues. But if you must , Athens, Santorini, Milos & Crete!
















Some friends just returned from there. This will give you the effect!! Enjoy yourself & be safe!


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

boomstick said:


> The plant is beautiful and flower that blooms into the pod is nothing like I've ever seen. Last year was my first time growing them. I prefer them simmered on tomato sauce with a lamb shank of leg of lamb!


Yes, it is an excellent flower. The Okra is related to Hibiscus, Rose of Sharon and the common Hollyhock. I had people tell me years ago that it was second to only the Hibiscus for the best summer flower.
///


----------

